# Welche Federgabel von rock shox?



## Pliskin (1. Juli 2008)

Hi , bin mtb-noob.
Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Cube Reaction mod 2007 ohne Federgabel gekauft.
Jetzt weiss ich nicht welche Gabel ich mir hollen soll.
Ich würde gern CC durch den Wald mit leichten sprünge machen und wiege 65kg.
Mein Problem ist jetzt ...welche Gabel. 
Für die Marke habe ich mich schon entschieden. Es soll eine von Rock Shox sein.
Nur welches model? Reba ,Tora , Recon, Judy usw.?
Wo liegen da die unterschiede?
Und dann kommt noch die Ausstastung dazu? 
dualair oder soloair, poploc, u-turn(braucht man das überhaupt) usw.
Welchen Federweg?

Wäre froh wenn mir da jemand meine Fragen beantwortet 
Bin nähmlich total 

gruss Pliskin


----------



## spiff (1. Juli 2008)

marzocchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (1. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mir ne Reba holen. Federweg richtet sich danach, auf wieviel Federweg der Rahmen ausgerichtet ist (wahrscheinlich 80 oder 100mm). Reba hat dualair, easy einstellbar, ist ansprechend leicht, funktioniert super, braucht wenig Wartung. Federwegsverstellungen wie U-Turn brauchst Du am Hardtail nicht, Poploc und Lockout sind ok.


----------



## keroson (1. Juli 2008)

reba in 100mm,


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juli 2008)

Pliskin schrieb:


> Wo liegen da die unterschiede?



Ganz eindeutig auch für Laien erkennbar im Preis!


----------



## Lateralus (1. Juli 2008)

1) U-Turn ist eine Federwegsverstellung - für CC völlig fehl am Platz, da Du an Deinem Bike eh nur zwischen 80 und 100 mm fahren kannst aufgrund der Geometrie.
2) Lockout bedeutet die Möglichkeit, die Gabel zu sperren, beispielsweise auf der Strasse. So federt sie nicht ein und schluckt keine Energie.
3) Poploc ist eine Fernbedienung für den Lockout, die man am Lenker montiert. 
4) Dual-Air bedeutet, dass die Gabel sowohl Positiv- als auch Negativluftkammer hat.
5) Die Gabelqualität steigt in folgender Reihenfolge Tora -> Recon -> Reba. 
6) Vorteile der Reba sind eine einfach zu handhabende Wartung, sehr gute Steifigkeit und jahrelang erprobte Funktion.
7) Die Reba gibts als SL, Race und Team. Eigentlich sind bis auf die Krone alle gleich, nur dass aufgrund der unterschiedlich gearbeiteten Krone das Gewicht differiert. SL > Race > Team (leichteste).

Als Fazit würde ich Dir die günstigste Reba empfehlen. Ne Reba SL mit 100 mm. Schau Dich mal im Netz um. Sollte für ca. 300 Tacken zu kaufen sein.


----------



## LDK Rider (1. Juli 2008)

Wie kanns du dich, bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit was Gabeln angeht, schon für eine Marke entschieden haben ?
Ich wäre das Thema etwas unvoreingenommener angegangen.
Allso nix gegen Rock Shox, mich wundert nur diese feste Wahl des Herstellers. Auch andere haben gute Gabeln im Programm.


----------



## Pliskin (1. Juli 2008)

Danke, danke @alle
das ging ja richtig schnell



			
				spiff schrieb:
			
		

> marzocchi



währe ne überlegung Wert nur welches Model



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz eindeutig auch für Laien erkennbar im Preis!


ich glaube so einfach ist das net. Sonst würde sich jeder das billigste hollen



			
				LDK Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kanns du dich, bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit was Gabeln angeht, schon für eine Marke entschieden haben ?



Also ein bisschen informiert habe ich mich auch schon. Ich wollte halt den poploc haben. 
Andere Hersteller haben den zwar auch nur dachte ich mir bei Rock Shox kann man nicht so viel falsch machen. 
Habe mich auch ein bisschen auf der SRAM seite über die Produkte informiert. 

Es bleibt mir nur noch die frage "Race" oder "SL"

Gruss Pliskin


----------



## Pliskin (1. Juli 2008)

sry 4 doppelpost

ein Kollege bietet mir eine Fox RL 32 an für 250Euro
eignet sich die Federgabel für meine Verwendungszwecke?

gruss Pliskin


----------



## Lateralus (2. Juli 2008)

Sehr billig. Welches Modelljahr? Fox hat gern Spiel in den Tauchrohren...


----------



## Pliskin (2. Juli 2008)

Es ist die Fox 32 F80 RL 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (2. Juli 2008)

Nimm eine Reba. Gut, günstig, Service bekommt man spielerisch (etwas Lernbereitschaft+Werkzeug vorausgesetzt) hin.


----------



## gtbiker (2. Juli 2008)

jo, Reba!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2008)

reba sl - top teil ..preis noch erträglich ....


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juli 2008)

Bei 250 Ocken für die Fox würde ich die Reba ganz schnell wieder vergessen  Meiner Meinung nach biste mit der Fox besser bedient.


----------



## Rseven (7. Juli 2008)

HI, denke ich auch. Der Preis ist sehr fair!
Solltest nur fragen, ob sie nen Service braucht, weil bei mir waren bei meiner Fox pro Jahr ein Satz Laufbuchsen fällig! Schlimmer, als bei meiner Sid(ok, fox mit disc, sid mit v-brake macht schon nen belastungsmäßigen unterschied) und das geht ins Geld
Aber bei deinem Gewicht seh ich da weniger Probleme.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Bei 250 Ocken für die Fox würde ich die Reba ganz schnell wieder vergessen  Meiner Meinung nach biste mit der Fox besser bedient.



Ich würde da eher fragen, was mit der Gabel nicht stimmt. Das ist schon extrem billig und somit verdächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pliskin (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mich schon gewundert warum mir die leute zur Reba raten.
Ich dacht Fox wäre Nr.1

Also ich habe mich jetzt für die Fox entschieden.
Die Gabel ist neu, und stammt von einem Fertigbike. 
Der Typ wollte sie einfach loswerden, um das Geld in eine *bessere* Gabel zu investieren. 
Also nix mit "da stimmt was nicht" da ich weis wo der typ wohnt

@Rseven
Was den für einen Service. Kann man die Laufbuchsen nicht selbst austauschen?(vorsicht noobfrage nicht peitschen)


Ansonsten  nettes Forum hier.


----------



## Jierdan (7. Juli 2008)

würde meine Fox 2008 jederzeit gegen ne Reba tauschen, das elende Ding


----------



## Rseven (8. Juli 2008)

Also Fox finde ich von der Performance und Verarbeitung sehr geil, aber die sind nicht sehr kulant, wenn nicht jedes jahr den service machen lässt erlischt garantie. Ich behaupte mal, dass Ölwechsel jeder selbst machen kann, aber Laufbuchsen, Dichtungen, usw. da brauchst werkzeug, material, das lass ich lieber machen.
Da kommst dann, wenn dein Rad nicht nur zum posen hast, also viel (täglich) fährst schnell auf ca 150 pro jahr. Das is Geld.
Aber iwann is das Material eh ausgelutscht, dann holst dir halt wieder was Neues.


----------



## matsch (8. Juli 2008)

Aber bei den Fox gehen doch die Buchsen so schnell kaputt.... Die Reba läuft und läuft.... Naja meine Meinung.


----------



## Wildcamp (8. Juli 2008)

Überlege dir das mit der FOX!!!
Ein Bekannter von mir hat nur Probs damit und das mit dem jährlichen Service sonst Garantie futsch und kein bißchen Kulant, finde ich persönlich für ein absolutes no go. Ich fahre eine Reba und kann sie nur jeden empfehlen. Auch wenn einige Leute die Reba als zu Torsionsschwach beschreiben, kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Reba=


----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

An Fox nerven mich 2 Dinge - 1) der Preis!  2) 1x den Service pro Jahr für 125-150 Tacken!


----------

